# Does a 4X4 have better traction ??



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Saw one of these on Craigslist.

It's interesting but wondering if it really does have any better traction than two wheels.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If the 4 tires are being driven, yes it will have better traction. If only 2 of the tires are being driven, it would not make a difference compared to a regular wheeled blower (JMHO)


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

"Traction
1. noun "The adhesive friction of a body on some surface, as a wheel on a rail or a tire on a road."

Traction | Define Traction at Dictionary.com

I would say that it would have better float and thus be less apt to dig holes in dirt. And if one tire on a particular side was unable to get traction, but the other tire on the same side was able to grab traction, then 4 tires would indeed have better traction.

But if all four tires are on the same type surface, 4 tires would actually reduce traction per tire by reducing pounds per inch per tire.

Because you've got twice the tire patch area with 4 tires. And we all know from driving in the snow, that a smaller tire patch (i.e., narrow tires) are better than wide tires.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've never used one. 

My thinking is it's more stuff to break against what ?? The tires don't look to be smaller than normal so you have half the weight on each tire you would have if you only had two so it's more likely to slip than bite.

Just curious if anyone had any hands on experience to say one way or the other.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

It looks like somebody took a tracked Craftsman and put wheels on it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I know there are a few members that have this type of units, maybe they will chime in at some point and clarify it. 
I still think they do have better traction (sort of a less expensive track system) but the system is not cost effective and that is what I think that you do not see too many of them.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I remember when those machines were new, Canadian Tire had the MTD branded ones in the catalog circa 1995 - 1998, somewhere in that range. I think they only sold them for a year or two and they didn't sell well at all.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I had a couple of these machines. One was MTD White snow boss model. Here is what I know. All 4 wheels are driven. Traction is awesome. The trigger steer makes turning it nice and easy when machine is running.. There are lots of hex bronze bushing that wear out. It does not lock in position so hard pack can still make the bucket ride up. I know the White model was 2000 to 2002 production years.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

guilateen02 said:


> I had a couple of these machines. One was MTD White snow boss model. Here is what I know. All 4 wheels are driven. Traction is awesome.


That is what I suspected..... :icon_whistling:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

tinter said:


> It looks like somebody took a tracked Craftsman and put wheels on it.


That's what I thought at first but when you look at it closely you see it's driven from a shaft in the middle of the wheels pretty much where a single wheel would mount from a "standard" dual wheel axle.


Thanks for the info Guilateen :wink:http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/members/guilateen02.html


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Here's a Cub Cadet with the same set up. Looks as capable off road as my Jeep! haha

Huge Cub Cadet 4x4 1028 2 Stage Snow Blower 9 5 HP Electric Start Runs Great | eBay


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

E350 said:


> snip
> 
> But if all four tires are on the same type surface, 4 tires would actually reduce traction per tire by reducing pounds per inch per tire.
> 
> Because you've got twice the tire patch area with 4 tires. And we all know from driving in the snow, that a smaller tire patch (i.e., narrow tires) are better than wide tires.


That is a wrong assumption, imho, and is not at all what I have experienced in snow/ice. My experience is that the bigger the contact area the more friction, and the bigger/deeper the treads the better in snow. This is clearly illustrated by the traction of tracked machines.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

SnowG said:


> That is a wrong assumption, imho, and is not at all what I have experienced in snow/ice. My experience is that the bigger the contact area the more friction, and the bigger/deeper the treads the better in snow. This is clearly illustrated by the traction of tracked machines.


I will second this.
The beauty of owning a track snowblower is because of its traction (and this is due to the large contact area-not nescessarily the width of the contact area but the lenght of it).

I would sort of compare it to a 2X4 vs a 4X4 Jeep, or a 6X2 vs a 6X6 Army vehicle in sand or deep snow, wich one will have better traction...... ? :icon-shrug:


----------

